# Advice on finding a job?



## Felicia (Dec 3, 2008)

Hello everyone,

My name is Felicia Nicholson and I am currently living in Toronto studying journalism at Ryerson University. I grew up in Mexico City (I went to Greengates School) and it is definitely my favorite place in the world. 

I am looking for a summer job or paid internship in Mexico City, in any field that will have me! I would really like to be able to spend the summer there, so if you have any advice or contacts that could help me find something, it will be greatly appreciated!

Thank you very much,

Felicia


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Felicia, I hope you get better repsonse to your post here

Good luck Louise


----------



## Queretaro (Dec 6, 2008)

Do you have any work experience? 

If so, you should be able to find something down here, but if not, it will be very very difficult. Also keep in mind that if you do find a summer job down here it will probably pay next to nothing. A lot of people come to Mexico with the romantic dream of working for a summer and enjoying the country, but the amount you will be paid will probably be barely enough for food, let alone rent.

Sorry, do not mean to discourage you to much, but it is best you know what you are getting into. Hope this helps.


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

Felicia said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Felicia Nicholson and I am currently living in Toronto studying journalism at Ryerson University. I grew up in Mexico City (I went to Greengates School) and it is definitely my favorite place in the world.
> 
> ...


Felicia - your best source of information on an internship in D.F. may well be Greengates School - why not contact people there to see if they have any input.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

hi Felicia

do you speak fluent spanish?


----------

